# Shallow Sport New Build



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Finally got some pictures of my new build. Thought I'd share!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Another one.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice-

I have a white-hulled SS, and lust after that green.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You are going to love it. I got blue and white but, still like that green


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Man, that's gonna be sweet!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

I love the green. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

looks good. keep them coming. 
is that a 20 classic?


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks! Yep a 20 classic.


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Majek20V are u going to have to change your screen name to SS20Classic?
Sweet looking ride!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Who's doing the build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Slick! Your going to love that boat.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I should have asked shallow sport to send me pics of our rebuild 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Flatfisher said:


> Majek20V are u going to have to change your screen name to SS20Classic?
> Sweet looking ride!


Haha yea I might have to! Maybe Shallowgal can keep this thread going with more pictures as it progresses.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Always been impressed by the way SS presses the cap together with the hull sandwiching the expanding foam in between.

Nice....


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Very nice looking boat. That color is really cool. What are you going to go with for power?

Shallow


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

shallowminded said:


> Very nice looking boat. That color is really cool. What are you going to go with for power?
> 
> Shallow


Thanks!! The new vmax 150 SHO.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

You are going to love that SHO! Are you going to go to the owners tournament this year?


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Majek20V said:


> Thanks!! The new vmax 150 SHO.


that is gonna make a really nice boat.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

That motor should work just fine. I have a 2012 SHO on my Gulf Coast and have been really impressed so far.

Be sure to post pictures when it is complete. I love the smell of a new boat. Especially one like that one. As you can tell by my handle, I have an affection for skinny water boats and fishing shallow. Spent lots of time down south years ago. Not so much now days. Just the SS tournament. Brother runs the 24V SS.

Shallow


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

shallowminded said:


> That motor should work just fine. I have a 2012 SHO on my Gulf Coast and have been really impressed so far.
> 
> Be sure to post pictures when it is complete. I love the smell of a new boat. Especially one like that one. As you can tell by my handle, I have an affection for skinny water boats and fishing shallow. Spent lots of time down south years ago. Not so much now days. Just the SS tournament. Brother runs the 24V SS.
> 
> Shallow


Shallow, you are gonna be at the SS tournament?


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Well now, I know I didnt send you these b/c I was out sick. Wes has been promising me he would take and send them since Friday but I asked him earlier today if he had done so and he said "not yet". You got a spy out in the shop? lol. I will try to post up I swear.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> Well now, I know I didnt send you these b/c I was out sick. Wes has been promising me he would take and send them since Friday but I asked him earlier today if he had done so and he said "not yet". You got a spy out in the shop? lol. I will try to post up I swear.


We have our ways!


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

SeaYall, I cannot make it this year. I will be in Louisiana on a fishing trip that I agreed to some time back.

If you do go, you will have a really good time even if the fishing is not that great. 

Shallow


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Shallow, Im looking forward to going. I heard there are going to be Kegs of beer lol.
Shallow Gal I heard you arent allowed in the shop anymore hehehehe


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Majek20V said:


> Thanks!! The new vmax 150 SHO.


TRP Lower Unit? Would be a bad mamajama...


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to the Shallow Sport herd!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Flatfisher said:


> TRP Lower Unit? Would be a bad mamajama...


Wasn't aware they even made those anymore!


----------



## Flatfisher (Oct 11, 2006)

Majek20V said:


> Wasn't aware they even made those anymore!


Last I checked (few months ago) you could still aquire one new from the factory. Apparently us boys on the Texas Gulf Coast order enough of these lower units a year to make it worth Yamaha's time to keep producing them. I was told between $6500 and $8K to get a new one installed.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Now it's really coming along!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Another one.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice rig!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Sweet sled....


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

SS really builds those boats fast. HAHA.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet sled. Love the color.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Won't be long now!

Can't wait to get the aluminum and electronics on her.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet sled !!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

spies. spies I tell ya!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish I knew these spies. So I can check up on our boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Coastline Marine does first rate rigging. I just got my SS back from Seabrook today. Chad and Cole put a ladder on my boat for me. As with all of the other tubing on the boat (I bought her there) the welds and bends are perfect. 

I looked long and hard at a lot of wade ladders before I went back to Coastline. Chad and Cole have the best marine fab shop going right now. They hung the Powerpole last fall. Also a perfect install.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> Coastline Marine does first rate rigging. I just got my SS back from Seabrook today. Chad and Cole put a ladder on my boat for me. As with all of the other tubing on the boat (I bought her there) the welds and bends are perfect.
> 
> I looked long and hard at a lot of wade ladders before I went back to Coastline. Chad and Cole have the best marine fab shop going right now. They hung the Powerpole last fall. Also a perfect install.


Is that a 21 sport

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Is that a 21 sport
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir.

21.5' Bahia.

Same hull. The 21.5' Bahia has a marine plywood double glassed deck with Nida core casting decks. I prefer the plywood decks as they tend to hold screws better than Nida core.

I did not order this boat. I found it at Coastline Marine. And it's kind of creepy as to how I acquired her. Her sea name is Christine. As in writer Stephen King's "Christine". Look it up.

I went to set up a deal for a 18' Sport and she was in the parking lot. I tried to look away but my arm started hurting and I looked back to see my youngest son climbing aboard her and laughing. Since then Christine has supplanted my wife (the wife's opinion) and every other thing worth mentioning.

You cannot buy a Bahia anymore. Wes and Kyra quit building them. I was told that the cost of double glassing the plywood in labor was more than the vacuum bagging of a Nida core deck. They have since started putting a separate anchor locker in the bow of the 21' Sport. This was one of the things that attracted me to this hull.

This is not my first Shallow Sport. I owned a 20' Classic some years ago. I regretted selling that one. According to my youngest son, Christine will be his one day. With the observation that 40 year old Shallow Sports are still in service I do not doubt his words.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

gman1772 said:


> No sir.
> 
> 21.5' Bahia.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The reason I asked is cause we have a sport and I was wondering how the etect pushes it we r think about what to re power ours with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Thanks. The reason I asked is cause we have a sport and I was wondering how the etect pushes it we r think about what to re power ours with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can get 45 MPH out of her with a light load. She runs comfortable @ 35 MPH at 4500 RPM's with any kind of load. I am running a 15.5 pitch x 14 3/8" Cyclone prop. The hole shot is tremendous. It's a low maintenance motor. Treat the fuel with Startron.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks gman. I am leaning more towards the etect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

daniel7930 said:


> Thanks gman. I am leaning more towards the etect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I equate having an Etec to having a ugly girlfriend. You love it. You just don't want anybody to see you with it.

If you time it right you'll get the 5 year warranty to boot. Not to mention the 2 grand price break on a SHO and not having the hassle of all those expensive break in maintenance checks. I wouldn't wait 3 years to do a impeller and lower unit oil change but Evinrude says it's OK.

Etecs are quieter than the first gen 4 strokes. Not as quiet as a f200 but you aren't yelling when you are trying to communicate either. And the hole shot is vicious. Two of my fishing buddies have already been rolled off the back of the boat after they failed to heed the "hang on" warning.

The down side is that oil reservoir. D100 full synthetic is $47 a gallon. $37 a gallon if you get a jug refilled from a bulk drum. If you buy a fresh Etec that motor will drink about a gallon in the first 10 hours. It's double pumping oil for the break in. After that it's pretty easy on oil. You should get about a tank of gas to 1 gallon of oil after the break in. They aren't that bad on gas either. I ran all over POC in October last year for 2 days and still had about 15 gallons of gas left.

I still lust for one of those Pro XS motors. Don't get me wrong. But I'm quite content with the 'Rude.


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

More updates!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

More!!!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking sharp!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

that is a beautiful boat.
I want my 18' and blue.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet man! I just picked up my old boat today! I looks killer! Shallow Sport did a great job re gel coating the boat and building me a new console.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

aguaflaca said:


> that is a beautiful boat.
> I want my 18' and blue.


That is a stunning boat.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Just tell Cole to throw you on a TRP. You won't be sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That thing is going to fly out of the hole with that 150 SHO on it. My buddy had a 21 Classic with a 250 SHO and it would be on plane within a boat length and up to 60 mph in no time flat. Congrats on the new boat, that is a flats fishing machine!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. We are getting very close indeed.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep. That boat is going to be awesome.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice looking rig. You gotta be ready to open up the throttle on that thing!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok guys here she is!!! All done! Picked her up at Coastline Marine and took her to West Bay! Thanks Cole and to everyone at Coastline for my dream boat.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

How does the 150 sho run on that boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sweet!! Good looking ride! and gig em


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

SHO runs great so far. I don't have a speed on it yet because the gauge isn't working.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I love these types of threads. Great job on the boat


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

beautiful rig.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Absolutely Awesome!

Thanks Kyle you were a pleasure to work with and came up with some cool tweaks to our standard platforms that really turned out good.

She ought to catch plenty of fish.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Bad arse rig!!

Congrats!!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Fine looking rig!


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome boat and thread. Cool to see it from beginning to boat. See you guys in West Bay.


----------



## jmc (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks good. Hope mine comes out that nice.


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats on a beautiful new boat!!!


----------



## Majek20V (Mar 26, 2006)

Okay Ive ran the boat for 17 hours and now have the speed working on the gauge. People have been asking me about performance. So far it runs naughty skinny and hole shot is great and well under a foot of water. Flat out at 5600 RPM its giving me 36-37 mph on the yamaha speedometer.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*handle change*

With a beautiful new boat thats rigged and lay'd out perfectly, you may need to change yr 2Cool handle.

Congrates and a wise choice!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome! Can you tell me how high the center console burn bar is from where your feet will actually be?


----------

